

Bitcoin Escrow Service - diogocal
https://btcrow.com/startescrow.php

======
diogocal
Anyone know any open-source/free alternative?

~~~
wmf
Escrow is a service, not just software. I'm not sure I would trust a service
that was offered for free.

